# HELP Update on pullet with food stuck on beak



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Here's a pic of her today. She tries to eat and it just sticks to her beak. She has slimy thick salvia drooling from her beak at times also. I've seen her lean over the waterer but then not drink.

I'd appreciate any advice. Thank you.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would cull it now before whatever it has spreads to the rest of the flock. But thats me, I would not risk the rest of my flock just to play with ideas on hopefully saving one.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Only time I had one do the drooling bit was when it was sour crop. You'd know if she has that though by opening her beak and sniffing. Will have the most rotten smell you've ever smelled.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

No rotten smell. I do have her isolated. Not much in the way of poo is coming out either. Right now she's trying to eat but it doesn't seem like much is going in. It just accumulates around her beak.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Darn. I was hoping for some good news on her. I hate it when they are sick and its something we can't figure out. =( Can you get some electrolytes down her with a dropper to get her hydrated?


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I figured it out last night. Something made me look down her throat. When I did I discovered a long piece of string. It was partially wrapped around her tongue and the rest down her throat. That's why she could get anything down. Her tongue was immobile. Hubby and I cut what we could off. Some seems almost embedded in her tongue. The rest I fear is wrapped around her crop. It wouldn't come out. As soon as we cut what we could she crammed as much food and water down her as she could. This am there was a bunch of poop which was a great sight!! I'm going to see what my vet can do as soon as I get out of school today. I'll keep you informed. Thanks for caring!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow who would have thought to look for a string ! Good thing you looked down its throat.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

It's been a bizzare experience. My husband had this old tarp covering an old truck of ours. Well the wind has torn many shreds off the tarp. Last weekend my daughter brought in one of the chicks, Cupcake, who had one of the strands of tarp hanging out of her mouth. My husband pulled gently as I massaged her throat stopping every couple seconds to let her relax. We were successful in getting it all out. That strand turned out to be at least 12" long. Well I immediately went outside and picked up all that I could find. I had no idea Addy had done the same thing. I'm so sad for her. It really looks like some of the tarp is embedded in her tongue. I hope the vet can help. Meanwhile at least she is eating, drinking, and pooping now! I have her isolated still with some Save-a-Chick water. She really looked good this morning inspite of the strand on her tongue. My husband said he was surprised they ate it. I told him to them it probably looked like one really long worm.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Ya, those chickens will eat anything I swear. They're as bad as a 2 year old. Now this year it was the ducks running to the blue tarp we had finally gotten free from the snow/ice. they were having a blast dabbling on it. Had to chase Rose down to grab it out of her mouth. I find pieces of the threading from the tarps being used by wild birds to make their nests every Spring. 

I love that save-a-chick stuff. It seems to really work. I keep it on hand for just in case. Keeping my fingers crossed for you that the vet can get the rest of it out for your little Addy.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Update in Addy. Got home yesterday and looked down her throat. I can't see anything. Her tongue has a swollen part due to the trauma but everything else looks good. She's eating and drinking like crazy!! I'm so relieved for her!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Linear foreign body. Cats will do it with dental floss, yarn and string. So glad you didn't cull. So glad.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

I'm so happy to hear that !! =]


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Pinkter said:


> Update in Addy. Got home yesterday and looked down her throat. I can't see anything. Her tongue has a swollen part due to the trauma but everything else looks good. She's eating and drinking like crazy!! I'm so relieved for her!


Yeah for Addy!!!  That's terrific news!!! Poor girl must be so happy to be healing now and free from that string. Silly girl!  I am just so happy to read the up-date that she's doing fine.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you all!! She has some weight to gain back but she's working hard at it.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I have read about chickens loving duct tape and the same thing happening! So glad she's ok


----------

